# Lightroom Cassic CC crashes upon images deletion



## williec (Feb 19, 2019)

When culling images and rejecting using the "X" key, I then go to Photo> Delete Rejected Photos > Remove  and the program becomes non-responsive.  Close it and re-open and the removal has been done as requested.  I have done the Pref reset to no avail.  Any ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Williec, does the same happen if you filter for rejected photos and then remove them normally (e.g. not using the Delete Rejected Photos command)? What kind of drive is the catalog stored on?


----------



## williec (Feb 20, 2019)

If I filter for rejected photos I get a different error (see attached) .  The cat is on the local hard drive, SATA type.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok, that's either a plug-in issue, or perhaps some kind of catalog corruption. First things first, try disabling all plug-ins and try that again.


----------



## williec (Feb 23, 2019)

Found 4 plugins that I never installed...Adobe Stock, Facebook, Nikon tethering (I shoot Canon) and one other.  Disabled all and everything seems OK so far.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## williec (Feb 23, 2019)

BTW...I have been using LR since Beta .99 (pre-release review group) and have never seen this situation.  Is this new?  Were they installed and enabled with the 8.1 update?  That is when the problems started.  Just curious about how this occurred.  Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2019)

Adobe Stock, Facebook, Nikon & Canon tethering are all shipped with Lightroom, so they should be fine. The "one other" might have triggered it though.


----------



## williec (Feb 23, 2019)

The other was Flickr....


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 24, 2019)

FYI Flickr is also provided by Adobe as a standard plugin in Lightroom.

-louie


----------



## williec (Feb 24, 2019)

Removing the standard plugins have solved all of the issues.  Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## gYab61zH (Mar 1, 2020)

The same happened to me only a few minutes ago. The only thing that has changed recently is an update to LR. Apart from that I made no changes and this has not happened to me before (I have had crashes but not when deleting files marked for deletion), despite working with LR on an almost daily basis.


----------

